# Suche Fisch-Bilder!



## Annett (10. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute damit fertig geworden die Fotos aus der alten Datenbank in die neue "zuschaufeln", sie umzubennen, ihnen Schlüsselwörter zu geben und sie anschließend noch in die vorhandenen Beiträge einzufügen.  

Und weil mir das noch nicht genug Arbeit war, bräuchte ich jetzt mal Euer aller Hilfe, damit bald in allen Beiträgen zumindest ein gutes/scharfes Foto seinen Platz findet. 
Also, habt Ihr noch *eigene* Bilder auf dem Rechner und würdet sie uns für die Datenbank/Lexikon zur Verfügung stellen? Bei Fischen sind Seitenaufnahmen natürlich optimal.  

Ich zähle jetzt mal auf, was ich noch gebrauchen könnte. (Erstmal nur die Fische, die noch fehlen.)
Wenn Ihr etwas für uns habt, dann ladet es einfach in Euren Antworten mit hoch (Beschriftung nicht vergessen - ich bin ja auch nicht allwissend) und ich lade sie dann in das Lexikon-Album rüber.

Ich bräuchte noch Fotos von:
-
- 
- 
-
- __ Goldorfe 
- __ Graskarpfen  (__ Weißer Amur)
- 
- 
- __ Karausche 
- __ Katzenwels 
- 
- Makropode (auch __ Paradiesfisch genannt)
- __ Nase 
- 
- __ Schleierschwanz 
- 
- __ Silberkarpfen 
- 
- 
- 
-

Uff, noch ganz schön viel.. also helft uns bitte, damit es weniger Lücken werden. 

Edit: eben noch bemerkt... bei den Koi fehlt noch ALLES.. also wer ein paar gute Bilder der gängigen Varietäten sein eigen nennt.. nur her damit!


----------



## Mühle (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett,

da will ich mal den Anfang machen .

Mein Graskarpfen :

 

moment, eins habe ich noch

 

ca. 35 bis 40 cm groß. 

Ich guck mal, ob ich neue Bilder hinbekomme, Karausche, habe ich eine Große, na ja ich guck mal  .

viele liebe Grüße 

Britta


----------



## zoe (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

 leider nicht von der Seite und nicht im Wasser........ aber wenn du gar kein anderes bekommst vielleicht verwendbar  


__ Waller


----------



## Uli (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

hallo annett,
__ gründling kann ich dir anbieten.werde die die tage mal einen rausfangen und dir die fotos zukommen lassen.
gruß uli


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hier eins vom Sonnenbarsch.









Hier sind noch mehr. Falls du von denen noch welche brauchst, sag aber bescheid, denn einige sind nicht von mir.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Leute,

na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.  

@Britta
Wir haben ja schon in der Shoutbox darüber geschwatzt...

@Annett
Ist das Bild von Dir selbst gemacht? 

@Uli
Sehr gerne! Danke für die Arbeit, die Du Dir damit machst.

@Mirko
Merci, ich schau dann mal bei Dir - das Video auf Deiner Seite ist echt klasse!
Aber ich brauch ja nur Fotos.  
Werde dann auch noch einen Link auf Deine Seite setzen... ist doch ok, oder?

@all
Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar mehr - ich mach die Datenbanken doch nicht für mich selbst, sondern für uns alle! 
Also guckt doch bitte mal Eure Fotoarchive durch. Auf der Festplatte sieht sie doch nie jemand.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

hier meine Shubunkins:

   

und Goldfische: 

   

und __ Stichlinge:


----------



## jochen (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

Hier Goldis und __ Stichlinge, nen Minidöbel hab ich auch noch, steht aber nicht auf deiner Wanted Liste.

Werde mich mal auf die Lauer legen, und versuchen den __ Döbel in etwas gewachsenen Zustand zu fotografieren.

Stichlinge könnte ich kurz in ein Fotobecken setzen und mein Glück versuchen, dauert aber ein weing momentan fehlt mir etwas die Zeit dazu.

Ab nächste Woche sieht´s dann wieder besser aus.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo,

Goldfische reichen damit aus.. 1 
(Wenn ich genug Bilder habe, streiche ich die betreffenden Fische aus der Liste. Also ned wundern.)

Ich selber werde mir mal noch einen aus dem "Knast" bei mir schnappen und in einem Minibecken ablichten. Damit hätte ich dann auch eine Seitenansicht.
Die Karte der Cam ist auch endlich wieder geleert. 

@Jürgen + Jochen
Vom Stichling hätte ich gern bessere Bilder. Zur "Not" tuns die auch, aber etwas schärfer wäre zum Bestimmen einfach besser.

Also wer hat noch was?? Laßt mich doch ned so betteln.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

@Annett

ich versuche es mal am WE. Die Biester sind nicht einfach zu fotografieren. Muss wohl mal einen rausfangen. 

Übrigens, bei dem 2. Stichlingbild sieht man ihn sehr schön beim Nestbau.  War ne lange Sitzung bis ich das hatte.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Ich guck mir das nachher noch mal vom Lappi aus an... hier am Hauptrechner erscheint es relativ dunkel... wenns dort besser ist, dann lad ich es auch noch hoch.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann auch noch einen Link auf Deine Seite setzen... ist doch ok, oder?


 Klar, ist OK.


Hab hier nur noch ein ziehmlich bescheidenes Bild von einem Weibchen. 


PS.: Wieso ist eigentlich bei mir oben im Beitrag das Wort Sonnenbarsch nicht verlinkt? Passiert das nicht automatisch wenn man das Wort schreibt, wie hier?


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Mirko,

wenn ich kein anderes Weibchen mehr bekomme, dann nehme ich das auch.
Ist auf jeden Falll besser als gar kein Foto!   

Diese "Verlinkung" fkt. nur, wenn nach dem Begriff ein Leerzeichen steht. 
Deshalb ging es anfangs auch nicht in meinem ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hier sind noch 2 aber die sind eigentlich auch nicht besser.


----------



## zoe (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Annett
> Ist das Bild von Dir selbst gemacht?



 Ja, dass Bild hab ich selbst gemacht.


Ein Hechtbild hab ich noch für dich, kommt von pixelquelle.de das ist eine kostenlose Bilddatenbank für lizenzfreie Fotos. Ein Hinweis, dass das Bild von dort stammt, reicht darum hab ich das mal unten in die rechte Ecke gesetzt.


----------



## algenschreck (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo

da ich passionierter Angler bin, wird das kein Problem sein. __ Flußbarsch und Co gehen ständig an die Angel. Gut das ich mir ne neue Kamera zugelegt hab. Da ich für meine Homepage auch noch viele Fischbilder brauche, trifft sich das sehr gut. Wenn ich welche hab, werde ich sie hier einfügen. Wie fange ich aber am besten eine __ Goldorfe von meinen, damit ich sie auf die Seite legen und fotografieren kann? Kescher? 

Gruß
algenschreck


----------



## jochen (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

Der Stichling ist momentan zu sehr mit Nestbau beschäftigt, hab es nochmals probiert, leider wühlt er zuviel im Sand. (Nestbau)

 

wenns nicht gefällt fang ich ihn raus...


----------



## jochen (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

und den __ Döbel willst du ja nicht...


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Jochen,

wenn der Stichling nur ein bissle schärfer wäre. :?
Ists zuviel verlangt, den mal rauszufischen, in ein Becken zu setzen und dann die Kamera zu starten? 

Deinen __ Döbel nehme ich. 
Setze ihn gleich ins Album und dann in den Beitrag. (Wenn der Lappi beim Upload mitspielt!  )

EDIT: Geht natürlich nicht! So eine Krücke aber auch!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett.

Ich kenn da jemanden der auf seiner Homepage sehr gute Tauchbilder hat.

Kann ja mal fragen ob du die Bilder verwenden darfst. Durft einige für meine Homepage auch verwenden.

Da sind u.a. gute vom __ Kaulbarsch, __ Aal, __ Gründling, __ Quappe, __ Schleie usw.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Mirko,

das wäre ganz klasse!  

Ich lade jetzt mal fix Jochens __ Döbel hoch - habe gerade den Hauptrechner in Beschlag.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Brauchst du evtl. auch noch Bilder von Bach- und Regenbogenforelle?


Hier hast du noch ein Bild von einem __ Katzenwels. Das ist von http://dls.fws.gov/ und ist public domain. Vielleicht sollte man noch den Autor dazu schreiben (Duane Raver - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service).


----------



## jochen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett





			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> 
> Ists zuviel verlangt, den mal rauszufischen, in ein Becken zu setzen und dann die Kamera zu starten?



nein, wennst du doch so schön zwinckerst... 

ich habe es mal probiert,
die Fische habe ich in einen 12ltr. Aquarium abgelichtet,
es wurde nicht an der Farbschraube gedreht, würde ich nicht machen weil ich ja wußte das du sie für die Info hier brauchst.
Es ist schön diese Fische im Teich zu haben, die Männchen sind in dieser Jahreszeit total farbenfroh, und ihr Verhalten steigert das Ganze noch.
Sie bauen eine Art Röhrennest, und holen sich das Material in dem sie den ganzen Teich nach brauchbaren Baumaterial durchsuchen, und bringen es dann im Maul zum Bau. (wie die Vögel... )

Die Weibchen sehen dagegen recht schlicht aus, nur der türkise Schimmer auf den Rücken, den man auch beim Männchen sieht, reicht schon um das Männchen anzulocken... 


       

 

ein Bitterlingsmännchen hab ich auch erwischt, ebenfalls im Hochzeitsanzug,
alle Bilder wurden nur mit der Kontrastautomatik nachbearbeitet.

       

 

diesen __ Bitterling mit Muschel hab ich heute im Teich beobachtet.


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallihallo,

na das sind ja mal tolle Bilder! 

Ich lade die heute im Laufe des Tages hoch - sitze gerade nur am streikenden Lappi..... 

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Mühen an *alle* Bereitsteller der Bilder!


Bin total begeistert.  1


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett.

So, hier sind die Bilder.

Sind zwar auch welche dabei die nicht auf deiner Liste stehen aber nimm einfach die die du brauchst.

Am besten du schreibst den Autor noch dazu.

*Autor: André Suter (Schweiz) - www.flimmerwerk.ch*


----------



## Uli (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

hallo annett,
ich hoffe du kannst die bilder verwerten.habe aber noch mehr gemacht wenn die nicht gut sein sollten.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. 1
Wenn ich wieder am Hauptrechner bin, lade ich sie hoch und aktualisiere dann die Suchliste im ersten Beitrag.

@Mirko
ist dieser André Suter der Fotograf? Dann könnte man ja seinen Namen noch zusätzlich in die Pics einfügen... sonst müßte ich ihn unter jedes Foto in den Beiträgen einfügen. Ginge natürlich auch...

Die Erlaubnis hast Du bekommen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Mirko
> ist dieser André Suter der Fotograf? Dann könnte man ja seinen Namen noch zusätzlich in die Pics einfügen... sonst müßte ich ihn unter jedes Foto in den Beiträgen einfügen. Ginge natürlich auch...
> 
> Die Erlaubnis hast Du bekommen?


 Hi Annett.

Ich nehme mal an das er selbst der Fotograf ist. Sind ja alles Bilder von seiner Homepage. Ich hab zu mindest auf meiner HP auch seinen Namen zu den Bildern geschrieben.

Und natürlich habe ich seine Erlaubnis.


----------



## inge50 (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

hier ein paar Bilder von meinen __ Shubunkin.

Vielleicht kannst du was von gebrauchen.

     

     


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Inge

deine Shubunkins schauen ja  aus.


----------



## inge50 (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke schön.

Bin auch ganz stolz drauf.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Kevinacecombat (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

__ Aal
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10968&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Elritze
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10969&stc=1&d=1177336397
Flussbarsch
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10970&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Kaulbarsch
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10971&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Schleie 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10972&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Schleierschwanz
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10973&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Silberkarpfen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10974&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Sterlet
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10975&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Wels
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10976&stc=1&d=1177336397
__ Katzenwels
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10977&stc=1&d=1177336397
_
EDIT by Annett: Da alle Bilder offensichtlich nicht vom Kumpel etc. stammen, sondern von irgendwelchen Seiten geklaut wurden - alles gelöscht!_


----------



## Kevinacecombat (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hoffe es hat euch geholfen oder ich konnte euch weiterhelfen?
Naja wenn ich noch was für euch tun kann :Kevinacecombat@arcor.de
MÜSST ABER ANGEBEN DA IHR VON DIESEM fORUM SEID
Ich selber halte Welse wenn ihr nährere Infos braucht meldet euch!

Gruss an alle!!!!


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Kevin,

sind die Bilder von Dir "geschossen" worden??

Muss echt mal die Liste überarbeiten....
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

ein Foto von einem ausgewachsenen __ Döbel kommt demnächst noch von mir. Mein 45er Exemplar hat sich leider am Samstag von Haken befreit als ich rein bin die Kamera zu holen. Der geht jetzt die nächste Zeit nicht mehr an den Haken, allerdings wenn Wasser verschwindet bekomme ich ihn wieder in die Finger.

MfG Frank


----------



## Kevinacecombat (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Ja die meisten habe ich alle in meinem Teich der Rest sind von meinen Freunden im Teich!

Gruss Kevin


----------



## Kevinacecombat (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

__ Graskarpfen, __ Katzenwels und __ Schleierschwanz habt ihr doch schon von mir!


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Kevin,

mit __ Graskarpfen meinst Du den __ Silberkarpfen, richtig?

Der __ Schleierschwanz ist etwas unscharf und das Bild des __ Katzenwels ziemlich klein, daher hoffte ich noch auf ein besserer (schärferes) Bild von beiden. 

Also nicht böse sein deswegen, ja?!


----------



## Kiki (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi !
Hoffe du kannst die Bilder verwenden. Wenn nicht mußt du nur Bescheid sagen, dann versuch ich es nochmal.
Ach so das sind meine "Nasen" jetzt ca 8cm groß.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Kiki,

die sind alle etwas unscharf. 
Bist Du so lieb und versuchst es nochmal?

Ich produziere auch immer sehr viel unbrauchbares Material, bis mal ein Foto wirklich gut ausschaut. Bei starker Sonne sieht man auf dem Bildschirm der Cam fast nix, was es nicht gerade erleichtert....


----------



## SabineM1989 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob noch Fotos fehlen..., aber ich glaube, ich habe hier noch ein paar schöne...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi,

hab noch mal ein Foto von demselben __ Rotauge wie schon in der Liste abgelegt, doch diesmal unter Wasser (in Aquarium)


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

danke für die Bilder.

@Sabine
Weißt Du zufällig, um was für eine Varietät es sich bei dem Koi handelt?

@Frank
Ich füg das Bild nachher noch ins Album und verlinke es dann in die Beiträge. 
Dabei fällt mir ein - hast Du nicht selbst die Rechte dafür?? 


Gerade nachgeschaut   .... jetzt hast Du sie jedenfalls.   

Die "Schlagwörter" in den ersten Zeilen sollten so bleiben - sonst findet die Suchfunktion das nicht.
Im Lexikon geht für Bilder nur der Image-Befehl ( 




 ) für X dann die URL des Bildes einsetzen.
Größe möglichst unterhalb 640x480.
Beim Abspeichern erstmal hinter den Titel eine 1 oder sonstwas setzen und dann nochmals editieren - geht nicht anders.  

Bei weiteren Frage... meld Dich einfach per PN oder email.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett,

seit die Datenbank umgeändert wurde hab ich noch nichts versucht einzustellen . Hab mittlerweile auch endlich fehlende Blüten-Fotos für div. Pflanzenbeiträge von mir bekommen die ich noch einsetzen will. Morgen bekomme ich wohl auch den fetten __ Döbel vor die Kamera wenn er ausgesetzt wird (schwimmt seit 2 Tagen mit weitern 38 kleinen in der Regentonne - abzüglicvh derer die nicht da drin bleiben wollten und im Staub davor vertrocknet sind, blöde Fisch:crazy: )

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett! 
Hätte einerseits eine Unmenge Störbilder und auch sonst Unmengen Fotos vom Tauchen! Am einfachsten wärs, ich schick dir die Bilder per Mail, melde dich einfach!

LG Thomas


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Thomas,

das wäre klasse und an sich ist es kein Problem.. nur fehlt mir auf der Adresse ein kleines bissle Speicherplatz.   

Vielleicht bist Du so nett, und machst die in Frage kommenden Bilder gleich auf Endgröße (640x480), bevor Du sie wegschickst? 
Z.Z. fehlen ja nicht mehr sooviele Fisch-Bilder, sondern nur noch die hier:
__ Goldorfe (Blauorfe wäre übrigens auch super), __ Graskarpfen (__ Weißer Amur), __ Karausche, __ Katzenwels, Makropode (auch __ Paradiesfisch genannt), __ Nase, __ Schleierschwanz, __ Silberkarpfen.
Vielleicht hast Du ja eins davon, obwohl nicht alle einheimischen Fische sind.

Einen weiteren schönen __ Sterlet würde ich aber auch noch nehmen.


----------



## Dodi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett!

Mir ist - denke ich - ein recht gutes Foto von einem Koi im Teich gelungen. Es ist ein Doitsu-Chagoi. 
Ich habe ihn im Album unter Koi abgelegt:

Doitsu-Chagoi

Vielleicht kannst Du es verwenden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett.

Ist zwar kein Fischbild aber falls du noch ein Bild von unserer einheimische __ Iris pseudacorus brauchst, hier ist eins.

 


Wollte deswegen nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

hmm..von den beschriebenn arten habe ich leider nichts in brauchbarer qualität..aber sterlets sollten kein problem sein, mal schaun..

lg thomas


----------



## zoe (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett  

Zu den Bildern von Kevin... :
__ Schleie und __ Flußbarsch kommen von dieser http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/service/gewaesser_in_ddorf/unterbacher_see.shtml Seite.
Der __ Kaulbarsch von da...http://www.tdc.at/images/neufeldersee/nfs.htm
Der __ Aal von dort...http://www.underwatershots.de/tauchen.html
__ Schleierschwanz...Link deffekt oder entfernt
__ Silberkarpfen...
__ Sterlet...http://www.cites.org/gallery/species/fish/sterlet.html
:  ich finds irgendwie sehr dreist..
liebe grüße
zoe

P.S. wenn du noch ne Schleie und nen __ Barsch brauchst ... ähm frisch aus meiner eigenen Cam ... natülich nich so schön frei- schwimmend ... siehe Anhang
(ich weiß das ist kein Angelforum, aber vielleicht besser als nix )


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Zoe,

danke für Deine Recherche.
Daran hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht.... ist echt oberdreist, was er sich hier im Thread und in dem anderen geleistet hat.
Und ich frag extra nochmal explizit nach und mir wird frech ins Gesicht gelogen. 


Ich werd die 8 Bilder "von ihm" alle wieder rauswerfen.... und suche hiermit neue. 

Danke für die beiden. Die lad ich nachher vom anderen Rechner aus hoch. 
Was für ein __ Barsch ist das genau? Ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Servus Annett

Du suchst noch eine __ Goldorfe ?

Wenn ja, da hast ein Foto

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zoe (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zoe,
> 
> danke für Deine Recherche.
> Daran hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht.... ist echt oberdreist, was er sich hier im Thread und in dem anderen geleistet hat.


ja total, vor allem kann das auch gut Ärger geben....  





			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein __ Barsch ist das genau? Ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon.


Is ein ganz ordinärer __ Flußbarsch... nur sind die Seitenstreifen nicht so stark 

liebe Grüße 
zoe


----------



## Polly (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

hab noch ein paar Schleierschwänze für Dich.

       



       


Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank an die "Bilderspender". 

Ich habe neu hochgeladen (unter Euren Namen  ) und eingebaut: 
__ Schleie + __ Flußbarsch von Zoe + 2x __ Schleierschwanz von Polly
Die Orfen von Helmut sind zwar etwas verzerrt, aber erstmal hab ich sie mit rein genommen. Sollte da jemand eine bessere Aufnahme haben - ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür!

Es fehlen jetzt (bei den Fischen - den Rest muss ich mir später mal vorknöpfen) noch Bilder vom: 

__ Sterlet 
Normalform des __ Graskarpfen 
__ Katzenwels 
__ Karausche 
Makropode 
__ Nase (evtl. startet Kiki nochmal einen Versuch? )
__ Silberkarpfen 
eine schöne Seitenansicht einer __ Elritze 

Vielleicht hat noch einer von Euch *eigene Bilder* davon auf der Festplatte oder die Fische im Teich?


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

OK ich werde auch mal einen Versuch starten unseren Störi, vor die Linse zu bekommen.

LG Annika


----------



## Dodi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Moin Annett!

Da hab ich doch glatt noch ein Foto unseres Albino-__ Sterlet gefunden! 

Vielleicht kannst Du es gebrauchen:

 

Schau mal, hier habe ich auch noch 2 Koi-Bilder für Dich (pers. Galerie)
Einen Beni Kikokuryu und einen Kin Ki Utsuri
Foto Foto 

Evtl. werden es mehr Koi-Bilder, muss nur mal die genaue Zuchtform bestimmen.


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

hier das Bild vom Stör allerdings ein wenig dunkel, weiß nicht ob du da etwas mit anfangen kannst


----------



## Steingarnele (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

da ich meinen Teich heute für den Winter fertig gemacht habe, hab ich gleich mal versucht ein paar Bilder von den Nasen, und Goldorfen zu machen.
Musst mal schaun was du davon verwenden kannst.  
       
         

alles unbearbeitet!:


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Moin Matze,

vielen Dank für den betriebenen Aufwand.  

Ich denke aber, die sind (bis auf das erste Bild) leider zu unscharf für die DB. :?
Mit was für einer Kamera hast Du die denn geschossen?
Bei mir entsteht auch immer viiiiel Ausschuß bei den Aquarienbildern.... habe festgestellt, am Besten geht es mit Blitz - nicht ganz nah dran (weil unsere Kamera auch im Makrobereich einen Mindestabstand fordert) und leicht setilich/schräg, damit sich der Biltz nicht in der Scheibe spiegelt. 
Durch den Blitz wird die Belichtungszeit kürzer und damit auch das Rauschen/Schlieren geringer.

Vielleicht hast Du die Möglichkeit, es nochmal zu probieren?!


----------



## Steingarnele (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett,

leider wird das wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr mit den Bildern. Weil die im Winterquartier sind, und ich sie nicht mehr stören, bzw. Stressen will.
Die Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht, weil ich mit der Digi immer um einiges kleiner machen muss. Wo ich sie im hellen stehen hatte, wollten sie immer springen, und da war an Bilder nicht zu denken. Also wird das wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder werden.
Vielleicht kannst ja mit dem hier erst Mal leben.


----------



## Mühle (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hi Annett,

ich könnte mit Graskarpfen und Waxdick vorerst dienen  

Der dunkle Graskarpfen ist sehr schwierig zu fotografieren, vielleicht schaffe ich mal ein ordentliches Bild.

 

 

 

 

 

liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## patty4 (21. Okt. 2007)

* Goldelritze Junior*

Hallo!

Die Goldelritze war zwar nicht in der Liste, ist aber doch so ein unkomplizierter Teichfisch - also hier ein Bildchen von einem meiner "Juniors". Der Kleine ist etwa 2 cm und ca. 1,5 Monate alt - hat aber schon die typische Form (die Farbe wird natürlich noch besser...).

Die Aufzucht im AQ klappt übrigens mit etwas Aufwand recht gut. Fotos von größeren Tieren hoffe ich daher im Frühling liefern zu können.... 

Ich kann gerne auch noch den passenden Text über die Goldelritze anfertigen - wenn gewünscht.

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fisch-Bilder!*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal an alle: Vielen Dank, dass Ihr immer wieder an dieses kleine Projekt innerhalb unseres Forums denkt!  

Ich werd jetzt einige der neuen Bilder hochladen und dann ins Lexikon verlinken.

@Patricia
Unterscheidet sich die __ Goldelritze so sehr von der normalen __ Elritze (klick)?
Ansonsten würde ich dort nur den Hinweis auf einen weiteren Farbschlag samt Bild(ern) einfügen.
Den Text dazu kannst Du gern per PN liefern und ich füg ihn dann ein. 

Sollte es sich Deiner Meinung nach lohnen, einen komplett neuen Eintrag zu machen, dann setz Dich bitte ebenfalls per Pn mit mir nochmal in Verbindung. 
Gibt einiges zu erklären, bevor man selbst loslegen kann.


----------

